# textfield zentriert



## weljo (9. Jan 2010)

hi leute kann ich den inhalt meines textfelden auf eine einfache art und weise zentrieren ???


----------



## javimka (9. Jan 2010)

setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField(JTextField.CENTER)


----------



## SuperSeppel13 (9. Jan 2010)

*meinTextField*.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);


----------

